# Good Quality Rod Building Supply Sites



## D_Hood87

ok i am brand spanking new at building fishing rods and im looking for a place to order most of my supplys from, and i thought who better to ask but the good old boys/girls from P&S! 

i plan to build some inshore trout rods and some medium weight inshore kayak rods, any input or advice on options you would use or recommend would be great 
thanks alot
D_Hood


----------



## rocket

mudhole.com has the best website and widest online selection that I am aware of. It's not uncommon to find items backordered and be prepared to pay around $14 for shipping but I haven't found a better online place to order.


----------



## WALT D.

Mudhole & FishSticks, both sites sell retail and should have just about anything you can think of.


----------



## rocket

I'd love to do more business through the fishsticks site but I really wish they would get the images working. Beginners like myself don't always know exactly what we want without seeing it first.


----------



## FishNC13

Mudhole has the biggest selection. Prices are not so good on some things and others are fair. There customer service is ok but could be better. Shipping prices are pretty bad. 

Also dont be afraid of ebay. Ebay actually has a rod building catagory under the sporting goods section. good prices on thread sets especially. Ebay also generally has much lower shipping charges and usually ships faster. 

Wish there was a store around me that sold the stuff but untill then the shipping companies will continue to consume my money. 

Lord help me if I ever want a one piece surf rod. Shipping is $150!!:--| I think I would just drive down there.


----------



## junkmansj

Acidrod.com and Utmost for Batson and Pac-Bay stuff (In between both)


----------



## WALT D.

junkmansj said:


> Acidrod.com and Utmost for Batson and Pac-Bay stuff (In between both)


Thanks junkmansj, completely forgot about Acidrod, great folks and I don't think they add on to the shipping charges.


----------



## D_Hood87

Thanks guys im in the process of checking them all out and so far they all seem great. thank you again and keep it coming i can use all the help i can get

thanks 
D_Hood


----------



## Hudak

FishNC13 said:


> Wish there was a store around me that sold the stuff but untill then the shipping companies will continue to consume my money.


You are only about 45 minutes or so from Fishsticks.


----------



## FishNC13

What!? Where exactly is this fishstix you speek of? I checked the website and i doest say where they are located or if they have a "storefront"


----------



## FishNC13

Man just checked out the website and its not very user friendly. Needs pics and better product descriptions.


----------



## FishNC13

NM found the address. But do they have a storefront


----------



## Hudak

Yep, he operates out of his basement. You just email him and make sure he is going to be there, then show up, buy more than you thought you were going to and head home... Happens all the time. LOL I will be heading up in the next week or two. You are more than welcome to ride.


----------



## greenbowfish

*kits*

As these guys are telling you, Mudhole has a great selection and easy to get through the website or they will send you a printed catalog. For someone new it can be very frustrating trying to figure out which blank and what handle and how many eyes and so on. Mudhole is not wholesale and there shipping is so so but they have kits. Go to the website and towards the bottom of the menu and find rod building kits. They have surf and jetty blanks along with some nice CRB kits. I just built 5 of these kits for some friends in Texas because they were on a budget. 7', med. action, split handle spinning with aero seat and zirc guides for around $47.00 not counting finish and thread. This could be a good start without spending a fortune. This way you could learn guide placement, static testing and everything without having a mental $$ breakdown if you screw up. I hope this helps. If you have any questions let me know I would be glad to try and help and these guys on this site are great. I think anyone would help. Just remember, if it's not being fun, put it down and come back later.
Lee :fishing:


----------



## skunk king

I really wish fishsticks would fix their site. I hardly buy from there anymore because the site is so hard to navigate. I looks better than the old one, but is functionally unusable. I have to go to the manufacturers website and find the exact part I'm looking for and then come back to fishticks and look it up. And this stinks because I really like the fishsticks folks. Ray and Robert were fantastic and they were drivable to me when in VA. The new owner seems really nice too, but his location is out of driving range and so I can't shop in the flesh there. Really hope they get it fixed. I bet the owner would see a big increase in business with a usable site.


----------



## sunburntspike

i know i'm computer idiot but i can't get to fish sticks site,could someone post a link? thx


----------



## FishNC13

sunburntspike said:


> i know i'm computer idiot but i can't get to fish sticks site,could someone post a link? thx


http://www.fishsticks.us/


----------



## sunburntspike

kudos FishNC13


----------



## Don B

Merrick Tackle has a great selection of components. Although Merrick is a wholesaler, most tackle shops (at least in Hawaii) have a Merrick account and will order for you. If your choice of tackle shops is not in your area, I understand that Merrick will drop ship for the tackle shop.

website:
http://www.merricktackle.com/

on line catalog:
http://www.merricktackle.com/PDF/onlinecatalog.htm

building instructions starting on page 214:
http://www.merricktackle.com/PDF/Rod_Building/books.pdf

set up blanks that might be of interest, you will need to order the guides and tip top separately:
http://www.merricktackle.com/PDF/Rod_Building/ready_to_wrap.pdf

Reviewing the catalog should give you a good idea as to what is available to rod builders and tackle shops.

Don


----------



## Fesster

Something else to think about is making the drive to the International Custom Rod Building Expo in High Point, NC at the end of February. I went last year as a newbie and learned a lot. Plus, there are a ton of vendors with product to purchase including most of those listed above.

I agree with others, fishsticks needs to fix their website. Even if they don't add images, the organization and ability to get around leave a lot to be desired. I would love to support an NC company but I make all my purchases from elsewhere because of their website. I didn't know about the ability to pick stuff up on site and may take advantage of that in the future.


----------



## ez2cdave

FishNC13 said:


> Lord help me if I ever want a one piece surf rod. Shipping is $150!!:--| I think I would just drive down there.


Hi,

That is not a problem, my friend !

Call up MUDHOLE and ask for "ZACH" . . . He will arrange for those blanks over 9ft long to be brought up to the RODBUILDERS Expo in High Point, NC ... No shipping, at all !

The next one is FEBRUARY 26-27, 2011 . . . Zach is bringing 3 long blanks up for me to try out . . . No obligation to buy them, unless I like them ! 

Call in advance so they can get them, if they are not in stock !

LINK to the show . . . http://www.icrbe.com/

Dave F.


----------



## ez2cdave

FishNC13 said:


> What!? Where exactly is this fishstix you speek of? I checked the website and i doest say where they are located or if they have a "storefront"


Here you go . . .

http://www.fishsticks.us 

Contact Information

7145 North Ridge Drive
Raleigh, NC 27615-7038

[email protected]

1-919-900-8998

Ask for Scott Parsons, Owner Operator

Dave F.


----------



## ez2cdave

sunburntspike said:


> i know i'm computer idiot but i can't get to fish sticks site,could someone post a link? thx


http://www.fishsticks.us 

Dave F.


----------



## narfpoit

Yeah it is nice getting to stop by fishstix and just getting to pick up what you want from Scott. very helpful to get to see what is available before having to choose. But if I have to order something I go straight to Utmost enterprises first Very fast shipping awesome prices and great communication. I have had problems ordering from Acidrod in the past having items that were backordered and they never let me know and then wouldnt return phone calls or emails for days on end. I have never had a back order from Utmost because they drive straight to the manufacturer and pick up my order the next day if not the same day.


----------



## jrw366

*rod building supplies*

Jenn's net crafters has rod building supplies also. Your father in law has the Mud Hole & Jenn's catologes by the way do you have a job.


----------



## HStew

I'm lucky that I can drive to Scott Parsons - Fishsticks..Call him first is my advice, to make sure when he's in.. Then head over there and pick up what you need... I have been a 100% pleased customer.


----------



## FishNC13

ez2cdave said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is not a problem, my friend !
> 
> Call up MUDHOLE and ask for "ZACH" . . . He will arrange for those blanks over 9ft long to be brought up to the RODBUILDERS Expo in High Point, NC ... No shipping, at all !
> 
> The next one is FEBRUARY 26-27, 2011 . . . Zach is bringing 3 long blanks up for me to try out . . . No obligation to buy them, unless I like them !
> 
> Call in advance so they can get them, if they are not in stock !
> 
> LINK to the show . . . http://www.icrbe.com/
> 
> Dave F.



Great idea! and good looking out. Thanks


----------



## junkmansj

Scott (Fishstix) wil lalso carry blanks to Highpoint ,picked up 3 last year


----------

